# would you buy a boer x nubian cross does for your breeding program?



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Just out of curosity! 

I seen some nice boer x nubian does and i was wondering if it would be a good idea

I do have purebred nubian bucks and boer bucks 

And does from each breed


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have 1 Boer Nubian cross and her kids have grown the best. If you're looking for meat, its a great cross


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We use to have them, they were beautiful to look, the spotted ears came through a lot, I loved them, they also were faster growers.
Had good milk. We had our FB boer buck and bred him to nubian /boer crosses from 50 % to 99%.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I had one - she threw nice kids and they were fast growers - however, I really had to think about what I was personally trying to accomplish with my herd, bloodlines, health concerns, etc. Once I really defined my goals that helped me in moving forward with my herd and narrowing my selections. Good luck to you!


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I want to breed tiger dapples or even own a wether! 

I was reading most dapples came from nubians and then it went to boers is that true? I read it here. 
I really want a tiger dapple or any dapple but i bet there is none even in My province!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes, I would buy one. Full bred boer or boer-Nubian cross as long as they have proper confirmation, healthy and quick growers.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Boer x nubian

He is so nice 

I bought him...
What do you think? The lady i got her off has high quality stuff.
Lots of people down here tells me she has the healthiest goats. But they are not cheap guess how much i paid for this buck? Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love his spots!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

$250?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I think a paid to much $350


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That depends on your area. Pricing is always dependant on area.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Stuff is pretty expensive around here 

Im going to use him to breed my PB boer does and make high percantages and bring the dapples to boer

It will take a long time but im sure it would be fun


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

When I had Boers, I also had some dairy/Boer crosses. They all did great....milked like a dream and raised meat kids who reached market weight quickly. The Nubian crosses usually gave great colors, great milk and retained the Boer characteristics (no airplane ears or straight noses!)

If he is what you want, and will help you reach your breeding goal, then the price is just right!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a dappled fullblood and he gave me all sorts of gorgeous kids this season


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Your new guy looks nice. I'm sure he'll give you what you're looking for


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Oh man nice! I want a dappled fullblood boer! Lol but im going to make high percantages
Im going to make my own dappled lines haha


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Well.. We have a pinch of Nubians in some of ours even now but it is a small amount. The highest amount we've ever had was about 15% Nubian and the rest Boer. Those mixed with Nubians had smaller babies that seemed to grow faster. However, the temperament of too much Nubian was not as desirable here for me. Those with the higher Nubian influence were fence climbers. I don't keep fencers.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Too bad you're not closer.....he's for sale!


----------

